# Wargame: European Escalation ???



## anthu (28. Februar 2012)

hallo leute
das game Wargame: European Escalation
Wargame: European Escalation (PC): Test, Tipps, Videos, News, Release Termin - PCGames.de
ist jetzt ja schon ein paar tage erhältlich.
nur find ich nirgends demos, test,... dazu

bin großer fan von company of heroes und world in conflict,
ruse hingegen war nicht so meins,

ist wargame daher für mich zu empfehlen?

mfg
anthu


----------



## igohla (28. Februar 2012)

Hi,

Wargame ist ne art Nachfolger von RUSE, vom gleichen Macher, Spielprinzig ist in etwa gleich. Also wenn du RUSE nicht mochtest, wirst du Wargame auch nicht mögen, ich persönlich fande RUSE schon sehr gut und deshalb reizt mich Wargame auch. Habe schon ein paar Let Play`s und Trailer verfolgt und bin ganz angetan, leider liest man soviel gemischten, die einen sagen Geil, die anderen naja, und die letzten wie kann man nur. Warte auch schon auf Tests aber irgendwie kommt da keiner?!

LG


----------



## X3niC (28. Februar 2012)

Hm ich finde es ist sehr viel anders als Ruse...
Mir persönlich hat ruse überhaupt nicht gefallen. Wargame ist mehr wie ein Mix von WiC, Company of Heroes und den Vorteilen von Ruse.
Aber das sieht wahrscheinlich jeder anders.
Ich würde dir raten, die Gameplay Videos auf youtube anzuschauen da gibts welche von ganzen Multiplayer-partien (ca 30min) da kann man sich schon ein gutes Bild machen.
Teuer ist es ja auch nicht. Bei Green Man Gaming gibts das Spiel für ca 26Pfund, und der shop ist ein original keyseller von Steam (Kann man im Steam-Forum nachlesen)
Gruss


----------



## TJJackson (28. Februar 2012)

Mir macht es als ehemaliger RUSE Spieler sehr viel Spaß. Es ist durch Versorgungssystem, realistische Reichweiten etc. weitaus fordernder und selbst die Kampagne ist recht kompliziert mMn. Ist natürlich hauptsächlich auf Multiplayer ausgelegt..wer nur Einzelspieler spielen will, der sollte die Finger von dem Spiel lassen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

igohla schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wargame ist ne art Nachfolger von RUSE, vom gleichen Macher, Spielprinzig ist in etwa gleich. Also wenn du RUSE nicht mochtest, wirst du Wargame auch nicht mögen, ich persönlich fande RUSE schon sehr gut und deshalb reizt mich Wargame auch. Habe schon ein paar Let Play`s und Trailer verfolgt und bin ganz angetan, leider liest man soviel gemischten, die einen sagen Geil, die anderen naja, und die letzten wie kann man nur. Warte auch schon auf Tests aber irgendwie kommt da keiner?!
> 
> LG


in der neuen PCGames ist ein Vortest mit einer Wertungeinschätzung zwischen 65 bis 80 Prozent. Dort wird gesagt, dass es - obwohl vom Prinzip her RUSE nachfolg - trotzdem vor allem KEIN neues RUSE ist und es sich deutlich stärker von RUSE unterscheidet, als man dachte. Negativ wird vor allem bewertetm dass man sich sehr stark einarbeiten MUSS, da kleine Fehler in der Strategie schnell bestraft werden. Es sei eine äußerst realistische Strategie-Sim, eher wie zB Arma bei Shootern,  also nichts für Leute, die mal eben ne Runde Echtzeitstrategie spielen wollen. Zudem sei die Story sehr dürftig in Szene gesetzt. Aber "hardcore"-Strategen dürften ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## anjuna80 (28. Februar 2012)

Und in der PCGames steht, dass, wenn Sie diese Zeilen lesen, bereits ein Test auf pcgames.de zu finden ist. 
Oder auch nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Und in der PCGames steht, dass, wenn Sie diese Zeilen lesen, bereits ein Test auf pcgames.de zu finden ist.
> Oder auch nicht...



das gilt sicher für den offiziellen Release der PCgames, welches ja erst morgen ist


----------



## anthu (29. Februar 2012)

scheinbar noch nicht soweit
Wargame: European Escalation (PC): Tests - PCGames.de

```
Dies ist die Tests-Übersicht zu Wargame: European Escalation . Derzeit gibt es noch keine Tests zu Wargame: European Escalation von dtp für PC. 

Die PC GAMES-Redaktion arbeitet aber bereits an den ersten Artikeln zu Wargame: European Escalation . Wenn ihr selber News, Tipps oder Tests schreiben wollt, dann loggt euch ein und klickt auf „Artikel schreiben” in der Community-Leiste.
```

wiedem auch sei, warte erstmal bis ich es mir hole, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch ne demo
obwohl, r.u.s.e hatte ich mir damals nicht gekauft wegen steam - hab ich ja jetzt wegen deusex-hr - könnt mir ja daher r.u.s.e ja mal bestellen, kostet ja nurmehr 10euro oder so.
btw, hab gestern wieder angefangen codename panzers cold war zu spielen.
irgendwie fehlen mir da schon die wk2 einheiten irgendwie, wie mg-nester, paks, mörser, artillerie,...
hatte früher das erste codename panzers deswegen öfters gespielt, bei cold war kommt irgendwie keine stimmung auf

mfg
anthu


----------



## Singapur-Jack (6. März 2012)

6. März und ich finde immernoch keinen Test. Weiß jemand, ob es schon nen Patch gab? Also als ehemaliger Panzerkommandant lacht mich das Ding schon an. Aber ich gehöre auch in die Kategorie Hardcore-Strategen. Die Bandbreite der Einheiten ist ja immens, hab mir das auf der offi.Site angesehen. Da sind auch so Kultkracher wie der Raketenjadpanzer dabei. Klasse für Liebhaber.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2012)

EIN Update gibt es wohl bereits: Wargame - European Escalation • View topic - WARGAME EUROPEAN ESCALATION 12.02.27.70 UPDATE AVAILABLE


----------



## Singapur-Jack (7. März 2012)

Bis jetzt konnte ich nirgends nachlesen, ob es neben Solokampagne und Multi auch nen Skirmish-Modus gibt. Hat jemand das Spiel und kann dazu was sagen? Schon mal Danke.

Grüße


----------



## X3niC (7. März 2012)

So hallo also ich spiele Wargame fast täglich abends mit Freunden:
Es gibt Solo und Multi und Skirmish welchen du unter Solo findest.
Es gab auch schon einen Patch:


Spoiler



Updates to Wargame: European Escalation have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The major changes include:

- Fixes crash issues
- Prevents multiplayer cheating
- Fixes incorrect texture in some explosions 
- Fixes translation issues



Bei der Bandbreite der Einheiten hast du definitiv recht. Man muss sich richtig rein lesen um die Vor und Nachteile der Einheiten perfekt abzustimmen.
Zum Beispiel:
Schnelle Spähpanzer (Luchs etc)(ca. 70 km/h) bringen nichts wenn deine Luftabwehr langsam (40 k/hm) hinterhertuckelt...Da muss es dann eben eine andere Luftabwehr sein die schneller fähr (Zb. Roland-System auf einem Marder untersatz.)
Das Rauszufinden macht schon sehr viel Spaß, wobei ich finde, dass das Spiel erst richtig mit Freunden spaß macht. Das hat den Grund, dass man sich dann auf Sachen/Fahrzeuge spezialisieren kann und das Spiel nochmal deutlich taktischer wird.
Gruss
Jus


----------



## Singapur-Jack (7. März 2012)

Super das war die entscheidene Info die mir zum Kauf noch gefehlt hat.

Das kommt der Realität sehr nahe. Hast du den Gepard (Luftabwehr mit 35mm Zwilling) probieret, sollte auf Leo1 Fahrwerk dem Luchs annähernd folgen können. 

Kann es kaum erwarten Leo2s in die Schlacht zu führen.

Seit ihr ein Clan oder sowas mit TS und sucht noch Opfer ?


----------



## Singapur-Jack (14. März 2012)

So nun hab ich das Heft nicht nur in meinen Händen gehabt, sondern auch durch gelesen. Immer noch kein Testergebnis oder mal ein Kommentar dazu! Oder meinten die Redakteure; wenn ich die nächste Ausgabe in den Händen halte? Man kann sich ja mal irren mit so einem Versprechen, nett wäre dann ein Kommentar dazu.

Wo bleibt die Wertung?


----------

